# Drew Estate Java Cigar Review - Good, but great for a flavored cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well constructed, good mixture of tobacco. I have smoked a few in the evening, but did not care for them after dinner. Absolutely loved them in t...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Java Cigar Review - Good, but great for a flavored cigar


----------

